# Radio officer’s badge



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

In my opinion this is a radio officer’s badge from a merchant navy somewhere in the world. From the 1950ties, maybe earlier.

Opinions are welcome!

Staffan


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Titanic radio officers & Marconi radio officers cap badge.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

kaaparen said:


> In my opinion this is a radio officer’s badge from a merchant navy somewhere in the world. From the 1950ties, maybe earlier.
> 
> Opinions are welcome!
> 
> Staffan


Most likely a Radar Operator cap badge.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

When did "RADIO" start I thought it was "WIRELESS" originally ?

(The "M" was an early McDonalds cap badge ?)


----------



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

*Radar officer?*

Radar officer in a merchant navy? This cap badge isn't a military one


----------



## kaaparen (Aug 15, 2010)

*Wireless vs Radio*

Yes, originally wireless, but "radio" was also later used as an expression for wireless.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> When did "RADIO" start I thought it was "WIRELESS" originally ?
> 
> (The "M" was an early McDonalds cap badge ?)


As in "Northeastern School of Wireless Telegraphy".

Hard to make out what that cap badge with the "R" is. The things that look bolts of lightning round the letter could indicate something to do with radio I suppose. Maybe it's something that someone got made up in Bombay?

I sailed with an electrician in Oldendorff who had epaulettes with bolts of lighting on them - he was known as "Blitz" (probably because nobody apart from me knew what a lecky was).

John T


----------

